# Yardman 22hp hydro--Rear wheel hub



## ogdog72 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a yardman 22hp hydro tractor. model# 145-999-401. I split a rear wheel hub. Of course MTD has this part no longer available. I checked everywhere, no luck. I have a loader on this machine, and use it every now and again. Rest of tractor in good shape. MTD part# is 13572. Anybody out there know where I can find one? Hate to pay to have one made. Tractor in to good of shape to let go. Thanks


----------

